
Cuban Embassy Attacks and the Microwave Auditory Effect - smokielad
https://hackaday.com/2017/09/25/cuban-embassy-attacks-and-the-microwave-auditory-effect/
======
patcheudor
Part of me is now wondering if this was even nefarious as I'm picturing over
zealous Cuban pest control specialists, without strong regulation or laws,
simply using termite microwaves with people around.

[http://pests.guru/termites/control/treatment/methods/microwa...](http://pests.guru/termites/control/treatment/methods/microwave.html)

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Wow! Today I learned something truly fun and interesting.

What countries is this popular in?

~~~
patcheudor
I think they've mostly been developed and sold in the US but given the
creativity of the Cuban people when it comes to reuse, it's not hard to
imagine a few have converted old microwaves. It's also not hard to imagine
that higher-end accommodations, in order to control termites with the least
amount of 'impact' to customers in terms of smell or possibly even as a result
of lack of access to pesticides are using exterminators who use termite
microwaves.

------
Alex3917
The health effects described are also similar to what you can get with a
severe black mold infestation. Although if they've already taken apart the
walls looking for electronic devices then presumably they would have noticed
that.

(Specifically I'm taking about things like immediate and unexplained brain
damage, bleeding, hearing and vision loss, confusion, pain, lethargy, etc.)

~~~
mbrumlow
You would be surprised how the obvious can be overlooked if you have a
conspiracy theory to prove.

~~~
ballenf
But the attackers could have _planted the mold as a diversion_.

------
Animats
One would assume by now that the State Department's protection people have
already taken measurements of both ultrasonics and RF. It can't be hard to
detect. Why so much speculation after a month?

~~~
gozur88
It may not be happening any more.

~~~
empath75
I’m fairly sure that whatever they did was an accidental side effect of the
surveillance they were doing and they stopped when they realized they were
hurting people.

~~~
loceng
Even if that is true the media will want to demonize them to rile people up,
and then politicians can further use Cuba as debate point for distraction for
more serious issues going on domestically.

~~~
loceng
I suppose I needed to say "some media" will demonize them to avoid the
downvotes.

------
cr0sh
If you want to delve further into the "conspiracy" side of this, google "voice
to skull" \- there's some interesting stuff out there...

~~~
b6
I think it's good if people read about the supposed "voice to skull"
phenomenon. But in my experience, someone who says they are experiencing voice
to skull (a.k.a. "V2K") are actually experiencing schizophrenia, the disease
that convinces the patient that they don't have it.

------
myrandomcomment
My personal belief on this is that there is no upside for the Cubans to be
involved in this. I believe there was something but I would look at the
Russians or the North Koreans for this. They benefit from allowing the Trump
administration to have an outlet for theirs need to dismantle our Cuban
engagement.

You want democracy in Cuba, given them Starbucks and Amazon. Our policy has
been a complete failure.

------
bhouston
I agree that it sounds like Microwaves from the brief descriptions I hear. I
mentioned that two week ago on this forum:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15256524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15256524)

~~~
cliffdover
Interesting. If you don't mind a conspiracy subreddit there was a post about
it:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/6y2417/directed...](https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/6y2417/directed_energy_weapons_reminder_they_still_dont/)

~~~
dredmorbius
In a universe of unreliable subreddits, that's a strong leader.

I'd look elsewhere.

~~~
cliffdover
I checked the reliable links, not every "conspiracy".

------
aaron695
> Even Julian Assange has weighed in, stating “The diversity of symptoms
> suggests that this is a pathogen combined with paranoia in an isolated
> diplomatic corps.”

No, it's just plain and simple paranoia.

A common disease they all caught is a bit convoluted, perhaps if it was cold
season I might believe a few general illness might have amplified the
paranoia.

~~~
feborges
Never take Julian serious. They are not even a wiki.

